# seitegröße auotamisch an bildschirmgröße anpassen ?



## welli (24. Oktober 2004)

hallo

ich hab ne frage , ich hab ne seite gemacht www.clan-phgp.de  wollte jetzt fragen wieso das bei meinen kolegen immer verschobe ist.
also bei mir ist es ganz normal .

liegt es vllt an der bildschirm auflösung    
kennt einer von euch vllt ein befehl (html,php what ever) damit sich die seitengröße automatisch an die bildschirmauglösung anpasst ? 


danke


----------



## Edemund (24. Oktober 2004)

Hi!
Ich würde dir ja gerne helfen, aber deine Seite ist offensichtlich weder auflösungsunabhängig, noch Browserunabhängig, da mein Firefox das Popup, das sich wohl beim Enter öffnen sollte, blockt.
Zum automatischen Anpassen:
Es gibt generell verschiedene Möglichkeiten, du kannst das Layout z.B. mit Prozentangaben versehen, die sich dann eben Prozentual zur Bildschirmgröße ausrichten.
Oder du erstellst sogenanne Fillerslices, die sich eben abhängig von der Bildschirmgröße öfters oder weniger oft wiederholen, aber andere Teile des Layouts bleiben gleich (d.h. es wird wie eine Zieharmonika nur an einer Stelle auseinandergezogen).
Oder du schaltest ein kleines Javascript vor, dass dir dann die Bildschirmgröße/auflösung des jeweiligen Benutzers und evtl. auch den Browser übermittelt. Das kannst du dann z.B. in php verarbeiten und deine layout templates an die jeweiligen userabhängigen Einstellungen anpassen.


----------

